# End of tail



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

Happy Wednesday Everyone,

Zeke (formally Axel) is now 11 weeks old and is AMAZING. I never knew I could have so much love for a pup!

I have scoured the internet and can't find anything about this, so I figured it was time to ask the Vizla Professionals - aka - you guys!

His tail is docked - and then end of it doesn't have any hair on it. Here comes the stupid questions...

*Will the hair grow back on it?
*When?
*Should I be putting anything on it to make it softer or more comfortable (to be clear he is not in pain at all - he is waggling/shaking and moving that little butt like no other!)

Thank you in advance!

**Here is a little pic of Zeke helping organize office supplies**


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Gus is now 19 months old. He still doesn't have a lot of hair on the top of his tail. He has a tuft that kinda covers it though. I don't think anyone besides me even notices it. I was assuming this is normal. It has never bothered him. It was docked when he was just a day old. If this is not normal, I'm going to be a little freaked out as I try so hard to do everything "right" for him. LOL He is such a bundle of joy. And, like you, I never knew I could have this much love for a pup.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its normal. As the hair close to the docking grows, it will cover it.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout is undocked and the end of her tail is still a little crusty/ dry looking. Nothing I'd worry about.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't say for sure if this will make any sense, but IMO it is the docking process, or what care is given to the raw end.
Several years ago I assisted in docking 10 GSP's (all I did was hold the little guys while their tail tips were snipped off). The breeder used a powder dabbed on the raw end to stop the bleeding. My niece has one of those pups, and his tail is still bald on the end He is about 5 yrs old now.

My own dogs that had docked tails, Greta-Weimaraner, Foxy & Fergy- Vizslas... all had hair covering the entire end ???


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

The tip of the tail is largely determined by the method of docking: If the breeder's vet used a clamp, then by the time you get him, there should be long hairs that grow over the tip and cover it completely. if not, I'd bet that the vet used scissors or some other method of docking.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma's tail was docked at one day old I think. She has always had a little tip tuft of hair. Her tail has always been very neatly done since I met her at 4 weeks old. Mind you I don't really remember paying that much attention to her tail because she was so busy talking to us and wanting to be cuddled. We were also just in a serious car accident the week before meeting her. My cat was adopted at 13 weeks old and had a broken vertebrae in her tail. It has a lump and a little fur covered tip too. Her tail just doesn't end in such a fine tip as that of the other cat's or Dharma's.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Although there is hair growing on my pup's tail (I need to trim it once in awhile so it does not get too long), I have seen Vizlas with bare tail ends in the show ring. It does not prevent these dogs from getting their championship points though.


----------



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone! You have suppressed my worries and answered my questions.

Zeke has some longer hair that grows over the end - but under it it is still bare. I am sure nobody but me notices it - I mean lets be real - nobody else is going to be kissing him all over or get the pleasure of having his butt in their face while laying on the bed to even notice it!!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Like others have said, I think it's due to the method of docking. When I first brought our girl to our vet after picking her up from the breeder, he commented that her tail docking was done well because she had hair covering the tip still. Apparently it can be fixed (cosmetic surgery procedure) if it bothers you.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

the last post just made me think of one bad pun...... better not say it or lest I be moderated!!!!!!


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

Chloe's tail is fully covered. The breeder commented about it when he took them all in and was surprised to see the vet actually snip it from the bottom at an angle and then put in a stitch so that the fur would cover the entire tail end. It is definitely how the docking is done that determines if there is hair on the end or not. I am glad Chloe's was done the way it was.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PJ - so TRUE - posted a few years ago - look 4 a breeder & look at the vet they use - not many vets no how 2 dock a V


----------

